
How Russian borscht became a Hong Kong staple - shalmanese
https://www.goldthread2.com/food/how-russian-borscht-became-hong-kong-staple/article/3000268
======
newsbinator
I often wonder why it's written with a 't' on the end in English.

Seems like wikipedia has the answer:

> The English word borscht, also spelled borsch, borsht, or bortsch, comes
> from Yiddish באָרשט‎ (borsht). The latter derives from the word борщ
> (borshch), which is common to East Slavic languages, such as Ukrainian or
> Russian.

